# Competition Authority Report on Non-Life Sector



## Freddie Kruger (19 Feb 2004)

How *did* the IIF manage to turn the tables on the ills of the Insurance Market from the Insurance Companies to the Insurance Brokers?



_formatting corrected_


----------



## daltonr (19 Feb 2004)

I'm not sure they have.  Yesterday's report is not the end of the story and it was just an interim finding that they had found problems with brokers.

I'd hope the practices of insurers themselves will also come in for a bit of criticism.  Even forgetting about the high premiums, there are pleanty of anti-compeditive actions that should be looked into.

-Rd


----------



## N0elC (24 Feb 2004)

*TCA reports*

The unfortunate thing about these TCA reports is that they are launched with a great fanfare, and then come to nothing.

Just look at the silence surrounding the report on the professions. I don't think a single piece of that has been implemented.


----------



## rainyday (24 Feb 2004)

*Re: TCA reports*

The reports on the professions were all initial investigations and further investigation is ongoing.


----------



## N0elC (24 Feb 2004)

*Re: TCA reports*

Do you think it'll be finished in our lifetime rainyday ?

:rollin


----------



## rainyday (25 Feb 2004)

*Re: TCA reports*

Two of the eight studies already are finished - Check [broken link removed] for details.


----------

